# Verzuchting(en)



## eno2

Verzuchting= zuchtend  geuite klacht, zegt Van Dale. Maar ik vind dat die uitleg niet de hele lading dekt. Het is eerder een zuchtend geuit verlangen. Of een klagelijk  geuit verlangen. Dat laatste vind ik het beste. 

Het Engels heeft er geen woord voor. 

Men gebruikt sigh, lament, wish, concern, ambition, zag ik in zinswendingen.  Maar alleen sigh en lament staan in het woordenboek. Het woordje wish gebruiken is terecht. Er is een element van wens, hunker in verzuchting. Verlangen (desire). 

Hetzelfde probleem in het Spaans. Gemido en quejido. Geen deseo. 

Ook in het Frans ontbreekt de component van de "wens". Désir,  Het element van hunkering. 

Ik ken niet veel Duits maar ook daar zie ik geen wens of hunker in Sucht oder Saufzer

Een onvertaalbaar woordje?


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo eno,

In het Spaans misschien "anhelo"? Dat benadert, volgens mij, vrij dicht onze "verzuchting".


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt wel *aspiraties*, en daarin weerklinkt dezelfde 'spir-' (adem) als waarmee je zucht, klagend-verlangend niet misschien, maar wel strevend, verlangend.  De Duitse *Sucht *is wel vooral een overmatig verlangen, vaak bijna of een echte verslaving, zoals onze '-zucht' trouwens. 

Inzake 'verzuchting' heb je wel die dubbelheid in het woord (klacht, leidend tot wens), waarvoor ik niet direct een perfecte parallel zie in een  andere taal. _Seufzer _heeft inderdaad niets met verlangen te maken, of toch niet op zich, maar het wordt vaak getriggerd door (onvervuld) verlangen.

Ik zocht dat ooit uit via deze thread op het AL-forum...


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Hallo eno,
> 
> In het Spaans misschien "anhelo"? Dat benadert, volgens mij, vrij dicht onze "verzuchting".



Jaja! Anhelar is hijgen, dat wist ik niet. Dus de connotatie met zuchten is er. En anhelo bevat wens  en begeerte, verzuchting. Dat zal het dan zijn.


----------



## eno2

> eno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Verzuchting= zuchtend  geuite klacht, zegt Van Dale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grappig eigenlijk dat Van Dale dat zuchten letterlijk wil interpreteren. Een verzuchting wordt zelden zuchtend geuit. De connotatie is overdrachtelijk. Trouwens zuchten en spreken tegelijk ligt fysiologisch moeilijk, zo niet onmogelijk.
Click to expand...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Verzuchting= zuchtend geuite klacht, zegt Van Dale. Maar ik vind dat die uitleg niet de hele lading dekt. Het is eerder een zuchtend geuit verlangen. Of een klagelijk geuit verlangen. Dat laatste vind ik het beste.



Mijn Van Dale heeft het over een zuchtend geuite klacht _of wens_. In deze definitie kan ik mij goed vinden. Wie een verzuchting doet, kan zowel verlangen naar iets beters of treuren over iets wat misgelopen is.



eno2 said:


> Grappig eigenlijk dat Van Dale dat zuchten letterlijk wil interpreteren. Een verzuchting wordt zelden zuchtend geuit. De connotatie is overdrachtelijk. Trouwens zuchten en spreken tegelijk ligt fysiologisch moeilijk, zo niet onmogelijk.


 
Lijkt mij juist niet onmogelijk. Luidruchtig uitademen en klanken vormen is heel goed mogelijk. Fonetisch is er dan sprake van ‘breathy voice’, een term waarvoor vooralsnog geen Nederlandse tegenhanger is gevonden (of het moet ‘hese stembandtrilling’ zijn). Los hiervan, bij een verzuchting denk ik juist wel aan iemand die met een zuchtend uitgesproken ‘o(h)’, ‘ah’, ‘och’, ‘ach’,  ‘(t)ja’, ‘nou ja’ zijn klacht of verlangen begint. Blijft een dergelijke stembuiging achterwege, dan ben ik niet snel geneigd om nog van een verzuchting te spreken.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Mijn Van Dale heeft het over een zuchtend geuite klacht _of wens_. In deze definitie kan ik mij goed vinden. Wie een verzuchting doet, kan zowel verlangen naar iets beters of treuren over iets wat misgelopen is.
> 
> 
> 
> Lijkt mij juist niet onmogelijk. Luidruchtig uitademen en klanken vormen is heel goed mogelijk. Fonetisch is er dan sprake van ‘breathy voice’, een term waarvoor vooralsnog geen Nederlandse tegenhanger is gevonden (of het moet ‘hese stembandtrilling’ zijn). Los hiervan, bij een verzuchting denk ik juist wel aan iemand die met een zuchtend uitgesproken ‘o(h)’, ‘ah’, ‘och’, ‘ach’,  ‘(t)ja’, ‘nou ja’ zijn klacht of verlangen begint. Blijft een dergelijke stembuiging achterwege, dan ben ik niet snel geneigd om nog van een verzuchting te spreken.


Een zucht is een zucht. Je kan tussen het klagen in zuchten, als je letterlijk de Van Dale wil volgen. 
Ik zucht wel meer van ergernis dan bij klagen of wensen; zuchten is een frequente en normale reactie bij ergernis. Het is dan wel geen verzuchting.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Een zucht is een zucht. Je kan tussen het klagen in zuchten, als je letterlijk de Van Dale wil volgen.
> Ik zucht wel meer van ergernis dan bij klagen of wensen; zuchten is een frequente en normale reactie bij ergernis. Het is dan wel geen verzuchting.



Ook de online te raadplegen WNT bevestigt dat _zuchten_ en _verzuchten _zeer dicht bij elkaar liggen. _Verzuchting_ is slechts het substantief behorend bij _verzuchten_.

Niet dat _zucht _overeenkomt met _verzuchting_, maar dat een verzuchting gepaard gaat met een zekere stembuiging, ligt in de rede.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ook de online te raadplegen WNT bevestigt dat _zuchten_ en _verzuchten _zeer dicht bij elkaar liggen. _Verzuchting_ is slechts het substantief behorend bij _verzuchten_.
> 
> Niet dat _zucht _overeenkomt met _verzuchting_, maar dat een verzuchting gepaard gaat met een zekere stembuiging, ligt in de rede.


Zucht is letterlijk, verzuchting is figuurlijk. Van Dale, die eist dat er gezucht wordt bij een verzuchting, leidt de mensen op een dwaalspoor.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Zucht is letterlijk, verzuchting is figuurlijk. Van Dale, die eist dat er gezucht wordt bij een verzuchting, leidt de mensen op een dwaalspoor.



Van Dale zit juist op het rechte spoor. Ook andere woordenboeken, waaronder mijn papieren Koenen, dragen omschrijvingen aan waarin sprake is van 'zuchtend uiten'. Terecht dus ook, mijns inziens, dat bij vertalingen in het Engels, Duits en Frans het zuchten eveneens op de voorgrond treedt. Het is onlosmakelijk verbonden met de weeklacht of het verlangen.


----------



## Peterdg

Misschien is dit een verschil (weeral) tussen B en NL?

Voor mij is een verzuchting een wens die je als moeilijk realiseerbaar beschouwt of waar je je al bij hebt neergelegd dat het toch anders is; heeft niks meer met zuchten te maken.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Misschien is dit een verschil (weeral) tussen B en NL?
> 
> Voor mij is een verzuchting een wens die je als moeilijk realiseerbaar beschouwt of waar je je al bij hebt neergelegd dat het toch anders is; heeft niks meer met zuchten te maken.



Nou, laten we het daar maar op houden.


----------



## ThomasK

Ach, er is m.I. geen verschi tussen Noord en Zuid. Volgens mij kun je gewoon zeggen dat 'zuchten' historisch voor het 'verzuchten' kwam, of zo, en dat de associatie met de fysieke zucht gaandeweg minder expliciet was.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Van Dale zit juist op het rechte spoor. Ook andere woordenboeken, waaronder mijn papieren Koenen, dragen omschrijvingen aan waarin sprake is van 'zuchtend uiten'. Terecht dus ook, mijns inziens, dat bij vertalingen in het Engels, Duits en Frans het zuchten eveneens op de voorgrond treedt. Het is onlosmakelijk verbonden met de weeklacht of het verlangen.


Ik stel juist dat er geen vertalingen zijn, alleen omschrijvingen. Het is een typisch Nederlands woord. Ook zijn er geen werkelijke synoniemen. De omschrijving van Van Dale is niet correct.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nou, laten we het daar maar op houden.


Ah. Ik weet niets af van de etymologie hiervan Even nakijken. Wat je zegt lijkt me aannemelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> De omschrijving van Van Dale is niet correct.



En vrijwel elk ander woordenboek zou er dan dus ook naast zitten. Beetje opmerkelijk, niet?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik heb eens gegoogeld voor "verzuchtingen" voor enkel Belgische sites.

Hier zijn een paar voorbeelden, allemaal uit krantenartikels:_

Roeselare komt tegemoet aan verzuchtingen pomphouders ...

Tarievenplan De Lijn voldoet aan sociale verzuchtingen

NMBS zwicht dan toch voor verzuchtingen treinreizigers ...

Verzuchtingen blijven na infovergadering - 

Rectoren hebben begrip voor verzuchtingen academici ..._

Jullie begrijpen toch ook dat geen van die wensen met een werkelijke zucht gepaard zijn gegaan.

Waarom de woordenboeken dit niet-letterlijk gebruik niet vermelden, is mij een raadsel. Waarschijnlijk lezen zij geen Vlaamse kranten.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Ik heb eens gegoogeld voor "verzuchtingen" voor enkel Belgische sites.
> 
> Hier zijn een paar voorbeelden, allemaal uit krantenartikels:_
> 
> Roeselare komt tegemoet aan verzuchtingen pomphouders ...
> 
> Tarievenplan De Lijn voldoet aan sociale verzuchtingen
> 
> NMBS zwicht dan toch voor verzuchtingen treinreizigers ...
> 
> Verzuchtingen blijven na infovergadering -
> 
> Rectoren hebben begrip voor verzuchtingen academici ..._
> 
> Jullie begrijpen toch ook dat geen van die wensen met een werkelijke zucht gepaard zijn gegaan.
> 
> Waarom de woordenboeken dit niet-letterlijk gebruik niet vermelden, is mij een raadsel. Waarschijnlijk lezen zij geen Vlaamse kranten.



Het zou al helpen als gezegd wordt dat er in delen van het taalgebied _betekenisuitbreiding _heeft plaatsgevonden. Halsstarrig een gegeven definitie als "niet correct" bestempelen heeft weinig zin.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Het zou al helpen als gezegd wordt dat er in delen van het taalgebied _betekenisuitbreiding _heeft plaatsgevonden. Halsstarrig een gegeven definitie als "niet correct" bestempelen heeft weinig zin.


Ik denk niet dat ik gezegd heb dat de definitie fout is, enkel dat ze, naar mijn mening, onvolledig is.

("Betekenisuitbreiding" was het woord dat ik zocht in mijn vorige post maar ik kon er niet opkomen)


----------



## eno2

Tot zolang ik mijn eerste zuchtende Nederlander ontmoet, weiger ik aan te nemen dat Nederlanders werkelijk ook zuchten bij verzuchtingen.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ach, er is m.I. geen verschi tussen Noord en Zuid. Volgens mij kun je gewoon zeggen dat 'zuchten' historisch voor het 'verzuchten' kwam, of zo, en dat de associatie met de fysieke zucht gaandeweg minder expliciet was.


Ah. Ik weet niets af van de etymologie hiervan Even nakijken. Wat je zegt lijkt me aannemelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Tot zolang ik mijn eerste zuchtende Nederlander ontmoet, weiger ik aan te nemen dat Nederlanders werkelijk ook zuchten bij verzuchtingen.



Misschien denk je dat zuchten altijd zonder trillende stembanden gebeurt? Dat is dus niet zo. Een wat krachtigere ademhaling dan normaal die met stembandtrilling kan gepaard gaat, kan evengoed een zucht zijn. Mijn verzuchtingen beginnen vaak met een zuchtend uitgesproken 'tja', 'ja', 'nou, ja'  of 'ach', waarna de weeklacht volgt.  Als het gaat om een verlangen, zal ik eerder 'oh', 'o' of 'och' zeggen. Ik vind het ook prettig dat er een apart woord voor bestaat. De betekenisuitbreiding was te verwachten (en kom je ook wel in het Nederlands deel van het taalgebied tegen), maar om nu de oorspronkelijke betekenis volledig te negeren? Nee, niet doen.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Misschien denk je dat zuchten altijd zonder trillende stembanden gebeurt? Dat is dus niet zo. Een wat krachtigere ademhaling dan normaal die met stembandtrilling kan gepaard gaat, evengoed een zucht zijn. Mijn verzuchtingen beginnen vaak met een zuchtend uitgesproken 'tja', 'ja', 'nou, ja'  of 'ach', waarna de weeklacht volgt.  Als het gaat om een verlangen, zal ik eerder 'oh', 'o' of 'och' zeggen. Ik vind het ook prettig dat er een apart woord voor bestaat. De betekenisuitbreiding was te verwachten (en kom je ook wel in het Nederlands deel van het taalgebied tegen), maar om nu de oorspronkelijke betekenis volledig te negeren? Nee, niet doen.


Omdat in nu toch wel eens wou weten of het in NL echt anders gebruikt werd, heb ik mijn gegoogle eens herhaald, maar nu enkel met de site nrc.nl (NRC handelsblad).

Ik heb een paar resultaten bekeken en de eersten konden inderdaad altijd geïnterpreteerd worden als een letterlijke wens geuit met een zucht. Een paar resultaten verder vond ik er uiteindelijk eentje dat overeenkwam met het gebruik in België en ik dacht "Aha!": tot ik het meer in detail ging bekijken: het was een citaat van Leo Delwaide, schepen (wethouder) in Antwerpen.

Grappig!!!!


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik snap het probleem niet helemaal denk ik. Natuurlijk hoort _zuchten_ vanuit een etymologisch standpunt bij _verzuchting_ - dat staat buiten kijf. Aan de andere kant vraagt niemand om ook letterlijk een zucht te uiten wanneer men iets verzucht. Ik heb de thread 3 keer opnieuw gelezen en het is mij nog steeds onduidelijk waar die letterlijke interpretatie precies vandaan komt. Beperkt iemand het gebruik van _jammeren_ tot "klagend huilen of schreeuwen"? 

Ik zie geen B-NL probleem


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Ik snap het probleem niet helemaal denk ik. Natuurlijk hoort _zuchten_ vanuit een etymologisch standpunt bij _verzuchting_ - dat staat buiten kijf. Aan de andere kant vraagt niemand om ook letterlijk een zucht te uiten wanneer men iets verzucht. Ik heb de thread 3 keer opnieuw gelezen en het is mij nog steeds onduidelijk waar die letterlijke interpretatie precies vandaan komt. Beperkt iemand het gebruik van _jammeren_ tot "klagend huilen of schreeuwen"?


Ja, van Dale (en nog een paar andere woordenboeken, blijkbaar).


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ja, van Dale (en nog een paar andere woordenboeken, blijkbaar).



Enorm veel  woorden hebben een letterlijke en een figuurlijke betekenis. De mate of verhouding waarin beide gebruikt worden wordt nooit aangegeven (helaas). Ik vraag me af of daar wel ooit eens frequentie-onderzoek naar gedaan wordt. Het zou wel eens mogen. Maar om het overdrachtelijke gebruik van een woord gewoon weg te laten, sorry, dat is een grove nalatigheid. Vooral als het woord overwegend overdrachtelijk gebruikt wordt.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb eens een geluidsopname gehoord van het gejammer van een meisje waarop clitoridectomie gepleegd werd. Sindsdien is dat een referentiepunt voor letterlijk gejammer voor mij. Ik zoek nu nog zo'n referentiepunt voor letterlijke verzuchtingen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Enorm veel  woorden hebben een letterlijke en een figuurlijke betekenis. De mate of verhouding waarin beide gebruikt worden wordt nooit aangegeven (helaas). Ik vraag me af of daar wel ooit eens frequentie-onderzoek naar gedaan wordt. Het zou wel eens mogen. Maar om het overdrachtelijke gebruik van een woord gewoon weg te laten, sorry, dat is een grove nalatigheid. Vooral als het woord overwegend overdrachtelijk gebruikt wordt.


 
Je hebt klaarblijkelijk alleen op de gratis versie van de online beschikbare Van Dale gekeken. De betaalversie is uitgebreider:

_Verzuchten 1 (verouderd): <1> een zucht lozen,  <2> sterk verlangen, smachten (naar –)
Verzuchten 2: met een zucht of klagend uiten, te kennen geven

Verzuchting: <1> het verzuchten, <2> (zuchtend geuite) klacht of wens, <3> (figuurlijk) uiting van verlangen naar iets beters.
_ 
Met deze omschrijvingen zullen de meesten wel vrede kunnen hebben, denk ik zo.



> Ik zoek nu nog zo'n referentiepunt voor letterlijke verzuchtingen.


Omdat _ach_ het tussenwerpsel bij uitstek is om een verzuchting mee te beginnen, zou ik _ach_ googelen in combinatie met een vervoeging van _verzuchten_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Je hebt klaarblijkelijk alleen op de gratis versie van de online beschikbare Van Dale gekeken. De betaalversie is uitgebreider:
> 
> _Verzuchten 1 (verouderd): <1> een zucht lozen,  <2> sterk verlangen, smachten (naar –)
> Verzuchten 2: met een zucht of klagend uiten, te kennen geven
> 
> Verzuchting: <1> het verzuchten, <2> (zuchtend geuite) klacht of wens, <3> (figuurlijk) uiting van verlangen naar iets beters.
> _
> Met deze omschrijvingen zullen de meesten wel vrede kunnen hebben, denk ik zo.


Inderdaad. Voor dit forum zou ik de betaalversie moeten nemen.


----------

